# Into the centre



## erniehatt (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## JonMikal (Sep 27, 2005)

excellent composition and canvas treatment here Ernie. those colors are beautiful! well done.


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> excellent composition and canvas treatment here Ernie. those colors are beautiful! well done.


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## erniehatt (Sep 27, 2005)

Thankyou both, Jon and Littleman, I decided not to let the grass grow under my feet afterall. Ernie


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 28, 2005)

A really nice shot. I like it a lot.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 28, 2005)

Very cool Ernie.  Looks like a painting.  The colours are amazing.


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 28, 2005)

very interesting.... love the abstractness (??).....


----------



## Calliope (Sep 28, 2005)

Beautiful colors, nice composition.  Love it!


----------



## pursuer (Sep 28, 2005)

Cool shot, I love the color. Im not crazy about the canvas treatment though.


----------



## bantor (Sep 28, 2005)

Dito about the loving the colors and great composition, also like the canvas treatment.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 29, 2005)

It's almost incredible what you can do to an ordinary picture by means of Photoshop. This image should serve as a lesson to us all.


----------



## erniehatt (Sep 29, 2005)

Thankyou all, I really appreciate you taking the time. Ernie


----------



## erniehatt (Sep 29, 2005)

I have just notice that this and a couple of other posts have been moved, may I ask why and where to. Ernie


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 30, 2005)

when you click the link look at the top...it tells you where you are. the moderator who moved it felt it was a better fit for the "landscape/nature" gallery...being a flower and all.


----------



## erniehatt (Sep 30, 2005)

Thankyou Jon


----------



## Mansi (Oct 2, 2005)

sweet shot ernie.. wonderful colors :thumbsup:!!! looks like a painting...
nice comp
thanks for sharing


----------

